# Black Hole Jigging Rod



## Albacoreron (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a Black Hole Jigging Rod. Spinning rod, color red. Two piece. Rod can twist off at handle. I purchased the rod in a Korean Tackle shop when leaving in South Korea. I don't remember what the shop told me the line capability was.

Therefore, can anyone help me find out. It does not have any information on the rod.

The information on the Black Hole Jigging rod is the following:

Black Hole Jigging BHJ II SF 602 
by N.S

Thanks so much for any information that can identify the line and lure capability.

Respectfully,

Ron Knowles (Albacoreron)


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Kilsong will be along shortly. If he doesn't know, nobody does.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Does anybody use Trevallas?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

All Black Hole rods have model name, like Cape Cod Special, Magic Eye, Pioneer, Hurricane or Biter. if you give me the name, I can identify.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

bingorocks said:


> Does anybody use Trevallas?


Trevala rods are not strong, but it is good rod if you don't use 20 plus lb drag.


----------

